
Atom z8350 x86-64 SBC for embedded projects, $99 - walrus01
http://up-shop.org/up-boards/2-up-board-2gb-16-gb-emmc-memory.html
======
krapht
Zzz, no warranty, guarantees of availability, or industrial ratings / casing?
Why should I buy this over some generic board from China?

~~~
bubuga
This, and it appears it's between 2 to 5 times more expensive than other well-
established boards.

~~~
haspoken
What are some of these well-established x86 boards?

